# my first runner ( beginner )



## azroyhelmy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all,
I would like to show you guys my first runner hit & miss engine. 
here's the link:

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150166108729000

The engine runs smooth after about a week producing it after working hour.looking forward for next engine. any recommendation?

Thanks,
Azroyhelmy


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice work for a first engine. Are most of the parts made from aluminum? What plans did you use to build it?
gbritnell


----------



## black85vette (Apr 19, 2011)

azroyhelmy  said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150166108729000



You can only view this if you have a facebook login. Try Youtube, Flickr, Photobucket, etc

Yeah, I know. But there are still a few of us out here. ;D


----------



## 4156df (Apr 19, 2011)

> You can only view this if you have a facebook login. Try Youtube, Flickr, Photobucket, etc
> 
> Yeah, I know. But there are still a few of us out here.



Me too. 
Dennis


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 19, 2011)

black85vette  said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know. But there are still a few of us out here. ;D



More than a few


----------



## MikeA (Apr 19, 2011)

Even more!

Mike


----------



## mklotz (Apr 19, 2011)

What's facebook?


----------



## azroyhelmy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all,
I would like to show you guys my first runner hit & miss engine. 
here's the link:

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150166108729000
or
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG71IaaR8dQ[/ame]

The engine runs smooth after about a week producing it after working hour.looking forward for next engine. any recommendation?

Thanks,
Azroyhelmy


----------



## azroyhelmy (Apr 19, 2011)

gbritnell  said:
			
		

> Nice work for a first engine. Are most of the parts made from aluminum? What plans did you use to build it?
> gbritnell



Yes, most of the parts are aluminium...except for bushing which is brass(i can only found this on the floor)..the plans i got from forum download section.


----------



## black85vette (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice job. Thm: Good runner. Thanks for reposting the video link for us anti-social non-facebook types. ;D


----------

